# New question



## reenvegas (Mar 20, 2015)

The pair that adopted me & my balcony is doing very well. They only laid one egg, 13 days ago. They seem to be building up the nest more over the past couple of days. Right now he is sitting and she is bringing twigs, etc.
I am still reading and learning all that I can. I am glad that they chose me and am enjoying all I am learning. 
I am moving out of state in July. I am concerned that the next renter of this apartment might not be so accommodating to Johnny & June. Once the egg hatches and the baby leaves the nest I think it would be best if I clean up their nest. I have read they can lay pretty quickly after the little one leaves. 
I hate the idea of "kicking them out" but I hate the idea of anyone being mean to them more.
What steps can you recommend to prevent their return? I have not fed or interacted with them other than sharing our balcony space. I am on the top floor and the balcony is not covered in any way. 
Thanks for any help...


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

They will lay BEFORE the little one leaves, when it is about 2 to 3 weeks old they will start on another nest or lay again in same nest. So go buy some small chicken eggs that are about the same size within 25% of thier size and be prepared to swap out the eggs and then before you leave, dismantle the nest and block off the balcony, but they can be stubborn and they can find their way back thru a small space and start all over again. Sometimes its easier to string some fishing line across the balcony in 4 or 6 inch increments so when they try to land they will be stopped and brush against the line and are unable to land. You can also buy very cheap plastic netting for like 14 bucks or so at hardward store to keepp birds away and off fruit trees and tack that up. Cruel to be kind and better that than abused or exterminated.

Here is a link of what Im talking about, cheap alternative and works great!


https://www.google.ca/search?q=plas...tting%2F_%2FN-ntlijZ2pq1%2FR-I5010132;298;298


----------



## reenvegas (Mar 20, 2015)

It has been 21 days today since they laid their egg with absolutely no signs of hatching. Yesterday afternoon it appeared the egg is not as white as it was, more of a greyish~blue hue to it. They are both still sitting on it every day.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Use a flashlight and see if the egg is sloppy and has liquid sloshing around or if it is half full with and roughy half empty with a diagonal line? If sloshy and bubbly, then no good, if dark on one half ad light on other air cell with diagonal line, then wait another 4 days.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

reenvegas said:


> It has been 21 days today since they laid their egg with absolutely no signs of hatching. Yesterday afternoon it appeared the egg is not as white as it was, more of a greyish~blue hue to it. They are both still sitting on it every day.


That color can mean a full hatchling is filling the egg. Let them sit it until it hatches or they give up themselves if it does not. Handling it can be tricky, if you dropped it then that would not be good, I've done that before with younger eggs just to see if it was fertile, waiting is the safer choice IMO. Either it hatches or it does not, candling makes no difference with that.


----------



## reenvegas (Mar 20, 2015)

*Update*

Tomorrow will be one month since Johnny & June first showed up on my balcony. Saturday will be one month since they laid their one egg. They are still here, sitting on their little egg. It makes me so sad that it isn't going to hatch. A photo of my sweet June bird.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

reenvegas said:


> Tomorrow will be one month since Johnny & June first showed up on my balcony. Saturday will be one month since they laid their one egg. They are still here, sitting on their little egg. It makes me so sad that it isn't going to hatch. A photo of my sweet June bird.


You sound like me as I felt sad when i came to know through candling that one egg from my pigeons wont hatch. But soon they understood and they left the egg, it was their choice . So yours will do the same and they will again start over for new eggs in some other place as you have to shift.so dont be sad, I understand they are cute innocent birds but wise too. They know what they have to do and when.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely photo! I feel sad too that Fiona's two underutilized eggs aren't going to hatch but she seems to understand and has moved on.


----------

